# Redshift settings for freeBSD save your eyes while browsing the screen



## elimelech007 (Jan 2, 2019)

Installed

```
pkg install redshift
```

but something doesn't want to work:

```
# redshift -l 55.7:12.6 -t 5700:3600 -g 0.8 -b 0.9:0.5 -m randr -v
Solar elevations: day above 3.0, night below -6.0
Temperatures: 5700K during the day, 3600K at night.

Brightness: 0.90: 0.50

Gamma (Day): 0.800, 0.800, 0.800

Gamma (Night): 0.800, 0.800, 0.800

Gamma ramp size too small: 0

Could not use randr update method
.
```

What to do?


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 3, 2019)

By default accessibility/redshift set the colors with an X server extensions, so you need to have an X server running. And I think your graphic driver and X server need to support RANDR 1.3.

Maybe redshift can be also applied to the console by using the DRM driver.


----------



## olli@ (Jan 3, 2019)

The redshift tool supports two methods for changing the color. The first uses an X server extension called “RandR”. To check whether your X server supports it, install x11/xdpyinfo and run the `xdpyinfo` command. It lists the supported extensions (near the top of the output). I think nearly all X servers support RandR – However, I'm not sure if that means that the redshift software can always use it for its purpose.

The second method is called “vidmode” and only works with Nvidia graphics card. This is disabled by default. To enable it, you have to build the accessibility/redshift port yourself. This is probably worth a try if you have an Nvidia graphics card (using Nvidia’s binary graphics driver).


----------

